# As vogais átonas pre-tónicas em Portugal



## Nino83

Oi para todos, olá a todos. 

Estava lendo História da língua portuguesa e quando falam do português europeu (do século XIV aos nossos dias) dizem que: 

"em posição pretônica: aqui as contrações das vogais em hiato vão produzir três fonemas vocálicos novos que, no português contemporâneo, sempre se distinguem das vogais simples na mesma posição. Esses três fonemas vocálicos são hoje [ɛ], [a] e [ɔ] abertos. Tem-se, por exemplo, [ɛ] aberto pretônico em esca-ecer > esqueecer > esquècer, pre-egar > prègar (“predicar”); tem-se [a] aberto em ca-aveira > càveira, pa-adeiro > pàdeiro, aa casa > à casa; finalmente, tem-se [ɔ] aberto em co-orar > còrar." 
"Os três fonemas novos serão reforçados pelos alongamentos compensatórios resultantes da queda de algumas consoantes na pronúncia das palavras eruditas; ex.: director com [ɛ] aberto e c “mudo”, acção com [a] aberto e c “mudo”, adopção com [ɔ] aberto e p “mudo”." 

Depois, se diz que no português brasileiro essas distinções foram simplificadas, com só 5 fonemas vocálicos (como nas outras línguas românicas). 

Gostaria de saber se a situação é assim, hoje, em Portugal ou se há uma simplificação das vogais átonas na fala informal ou em qualquer fala regional.


----------



## Hagafiero

> Os três fonemas novos serão reforçados pelos alongamentos compensatórios resultantes da queda de algumas consoantes na pronúncia das palavras eruditas; ex.: director com [ɛ] aberto e c “mudo”, acção com [a] aberto e c “mudo”, adopção com [ɔ] aberto e p “mudo”.


Então a vogal só é aberta quando está diante de consoante muda, e não consoante pronunciada? Por exemplo, o O de_ opção _​é fechado?


----------



## xiskxisk

Por simplificação queres dizer fechamento dessas vogais?

Penso que há uma ou outra palavra que alguns falantes pronunciam com a vogal fechada, que tradicionalmente deveria ser aberta: dezôito, geração.
Mas no geral mantém as vogais abertas, os exemplos que deste, pronuncio com as vogais abertas: esquècer, prèrgar, càveira, pàdeiro, còrar, àcção, adòpção.
Também: àctor, bàptismo, óptimo, àctivo, interàcção...
Não conheço ninguém que as pronuncie fechadas, soar-me-ia muito estranho.


----------



## Nino83

Hagafiero said:


> Então a vogal só é aberta quando está diante de consoante muda, e não consoante pronunciada? Por exemplo, o O de_ opção _​é fechado?



O "o" de "opção" é aberto, http://www.infopedia.pt/dicionarios/lingua-portuguesa-aao/opçao  mas isso pode ser porque nesse caso é em posição inicial absoluta. 



xiskxisk said:


> Penso que há uma ou outra palavra que alguns falantes pronunciam com a vogal fechada, que tradicionalmente deveria ser aberta: dezôito, geração.



Muito obrigado, xiskxisk. 
Portanto a pronúncia não sempre segue a origem etimológica da palavra.


----------



## Guigo

xiskxisk said:


> Por simplificação queres dizer fechamento dessas vogais?
> 
> Penso que há uma ou outra palavra que alguns falantes pronunciam com a vogal fechada, que tradicionalmente deveria ser aberta: dezôito, geração.
> Mas no geral mantém as vogais abertas, os exemplos que deste, pronuncio com as vogais abertas: esquècer, prèrgar, càveira, pàdeiro, còrar, àcção, adòpção.
> Também: àctor, bàptismo, óptimo...
> Não conheço ninguém que as pronuncie fechadas, soar-me-ia muito estranho.



Nunca conversastes com um brasileiro? Nunca vistes algum programa de televisão produzido no Brasil?


----------



## Nino83

Olá, Guigo. 
A pergunta (e penso, a resposta de xiskxisk também) era sobre o português europeu.


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Portanto a pronúncia *não *sempre segue a origem etimológica da palavra.


Para casos pontuais de facto não segue, já que a tendência do Português é a redução de vogais átonas, mas nos outros casos a pronúncia ficava muito estranha e não prevejo que essas vogais venham a fechar/reduzir.
*Esse *é um caso de nem. 



Guigo said:


> Nunca conversastes com um brasileiro? Nunca vistes algum programa de televisão produzido no Brasil?


Como o Nino disse, eu estava a falar em relação a Portugal.
Já falei com brasileiros, vi filmes dobrados em Português do Brasil, assisti novelas Brasileiras, ouvi músicas brasileiras, li livros da turma da Mónica, etc.
Btw, sou só um.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> *Esse *é um caso de nem.



E porque no português europeu o ditongo "ou" se reduziu a "ô". 
A d*u*rar ; Ad*o*rar ; Ad*ou*rar [o]. Portanto se o "o-o" (de "corar") fosse reduzido a "ô", haveria muitas palavras homófonas.


----------



## xiskxisk

De facto o OU apesar de pronunciado como Ô, nunca se reduz a U.
Embora seja um erro comum entre alguns falantes, não se tratando de redução, pronunciarem esse ou como u na 1.ª pessoa do pretérito perfeito de alguns verbos:
trazer: eu _truxe_, em vez de trouxe
saber: eu _sube_, em vez de soube

Penso que isso acontece por analogia a verbos em que é um o simples:
Ele pôde, Eu pude 
Ele trouxe (pronunciado _trôxe_), Eu _truxe _

Quanto à redução propriamente dita do ou, também acontece erroneamente em diminutivos:
Roupa /rôpa/ -> roupinha /rôpinha/
Sopa /sôpa/ -> sopinha /supinha/
Então por analogia, algumas pessoas dizem _rupinha_.

Também concordo que algumas reduções provavelmente não acontecem porque dariam origem a homófonas:
corar - curar
pregar - pregar (homógrafas, fixar pregos - fazer pregas)


----------



## Nino83

Eu queria dizer que se as palavras que têm o "ó" pre-tónico fossem pronunciadas com um "ô" pre-tónico, poderia haver homófonos entre palavras com "ó" (como "córar") e palavras com o "ou" (como "adourar").


----------



## Hagafiero

> trazer: eu _truxe, em vez de trouxe_


No Brasil esse fenômeno também existe. 

Em Minas Gerais, é muito comum pronunciar _souberam, soubesse, trouxeram, trouxer _como /suberam/, /subesse/, /truxeram/, /truxer/.


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Eu queria dizer que se as palavras que têm o "ó" pre-tónico fossem pronunciadas com um "ô" pre-tónico, poderia haver homófonos entre palavras com "ó" (como "córar") e palavras com o "ou" (como "adourar").


Ah OK, mas em Portugal, esse O, se não fosse aberto, seria pronunciado como um U, nunca como Ô.
Btw, aqui vai mais uma: alguns falantes (e parece que se está a tornar comum) pronunciam os OU pré-tónicos como Ó: roubado -> rôbado -> ròbado.
Essa tendência de se abrir Ô átonos também se verificou, e neste momento já está totalmente espalhada à excepção de falantes mais cuidados, aos O em início de palavra que eram tradicionalmente fechados: ôceano -> òceano, ôliveira -> òliveira.


----------



## anaczz

xiskxisk said:


> Ah OK, mas em Portugal, esse O, se não fosse aberto, seria pronunciado como um U, nunca como Ô.
> Btw, aqui vai mais uma: alguns falantes (e parece que se está a tornar comum) pronunciam os OU pré-tónicos como Ó: roubado -> rôbado -> ròbado.
> Essa tendência de se abrir Ô átonos também se verificou, e neste momento já está totalmente espalhada à excepção de falantes mais cuidados, aos O em início de palavra que eram tradicionalmente fechados: ôceano -> òceano, ôliveira -> òliveira.



Começam a parecer oriundos de alguns locais do nordeste brasileiro?


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> Btw, aqui vai mais uma: alguns falantes (e parece que se está a tornar comum) pronunciam os OU pré-tónicos como Ó: roubado -> rôbado -> ròbado.
> Essa tendência de se abrir Ô átonos também se verificou, e neste momento já está totalmente espalhada à excepção de falantes mais cuidados, aos O em início de palavra que eram tradicionalmente fechados: ôceano -> òceano, ôliveira -> òliveira.



Muito interessante


----------



## xiskxisk

http://www.forvo.com/word/gerações/

Parece que no Brasil também há muitos falantes que mantêm o E aberto em _gerações_.


----------



## anaczz

Nesses exemplos do Forvo não ouço "es" abertos, como ouço em As cinco gerações dos Direitos Fundamentais - Paulo Bonavides (youtube, min1:06)  O jurista Paulo Bonavides é paraibano.


----------



## xiskxisk

anaczz said:


> Nesses exemplos do Forvo não ouço "es" abertos, como ouço em *As cinco gerações dos Direitos Fundamentais - Paulo Bonavides (youtube, min1:06) *
> 
> O jurista Paulo Bonavides é paraibano.


Em quase todos os exemplos o E é aberto. Quando me refiro a E aberto /ɛ/, refiro-me à qualidade da vogal, isto é, ao fonema que se opõe ao E fechado /e/.


----------



## anaczz

Pois, eu ouço /e/ em quase todos, se não todos.


----------



## xiskxisk

anaczz said:


> Pois, eu ouço /e/ em quase todos, se não todos.


Talvez dê essa impressão por ser pronunciado rápido.

Nesta é um E mudo: http://audio.forvo.com/mp3/9296749/133/9296749_133_582878.mp3
Nesta um E aberto: http://audio.forvo.com/mp3/9095177/133/9095177_133_582878.mp3
Nesta um E ligeiramente mais fechado: http://audio.forvo.com/mp3/9002468/133/9002468_133_582878_1.mp3
E para comparação, isto é um E fechado: http://audio.forvo.com/mp3/9481503/133/9481503_133_320534.mp3


----------



## anaczz

É mesmo questão de ouvido. Concordo que o segundo é um E aberto. Os demais são todos fechados, aos meus ouvidos.


----------

